# KA24E Torque Specs



## motionb (May 4, 2009)

Hey I am putting a timing chain kit in my 94 4WD truck (KA24E engine) I cannot find the torque specs for the cam gear bolt or the crank bolt in the manual I have, anyone know where to find them or know what they are? I googled but still cant seem to find the answer... Thanks!!


----------



## motionb (May 4, 2009)

*oops*

should have read the sticky, I'll post this in the general thread if someone dont mind removing this post, thanks


----------

